# Bypassing blocked Internet sites



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how to view blocked internet sites in the UAE?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mallen79 said:


> Does anyone know how to view blocked internet sites in the UAE?


Hello,

Join the Facebook site (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10735-facebook.html) it's explained in detail on there.

HTH


----------



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Join the Facebook site (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10735-facebook.html) it's explained in detail on there.
> 
> HTH


Is that on the Welcome to Facebook! | Facebook website because when I clicked on your link it took me to another page on the expat forum, another thread!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mallen79 said:


> Is that on the Welcome to Facebook! | Facebook website because when I clicked on your link it took me to another page on the expat forum, another thread!!


That would be the one. I was just pointing you in the right direction, can't do all the work, that would take all the fun out of it for you


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

lol @ crazy!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i cant find that facebook group that you keep talking about


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> i cant find that facebook group that you keep talking about


It's a discussion thread on there. You'll find it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is technically illegal to try and access blocked sites so no dicussions on this board please.


-


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone wants to access blocked sites, PM me. Its very easy to do.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Anyone wants to access blocked sites, PM me. Its very easy to do.


I'm afraid to ask what you've been accessing on the Internet!!!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm wouldnt you want to know!!


----------

